# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Google Sheets: How to have values appear from one tab but skip rows as needed

## yourik

Hi There, This is a repost from a previous topic that didn't get resolved due to a bad file.

I am trying to add 2 FX's that will take the data in the "Data" tab and paste it into the appropriate column based on the employee name, if it's a Day or Week stat, and if the checkmark is checked(as true) in the "Averages" tab.

I am assuming it's an If(and( FX with Index as the "IF TRUE" part but I am not too familiar with rows and can't seem to make it skip rows. When I do it, on the "averages" tab it shows the values in the "Data" tab but it skips rows based on how it's laid out in the "Averages" tab.

In the "Data" tab, in the columns listed as "Goal %," I will be putting employee Daily results. Every 5 days, the following portion will be the weekly average which has a formula in there. I want the values in the "Goal %" column to appear in the "Averages" tab split into the "Daily" and "Weekly" column. The 2 formulas would need to be slightly different but function the same.

If anyone can please explain how this should look, I would really appreciate it. Please let me know if I need to explain anything else.

----------


## JeteMc

I feel that the main issue, whether using google sheets or Excel, is the data on the 'Stats' sheet is not a proper data set, which is going to complicate attempts to retrieve and analyze the data.
At the 10:45 mark of the video linked below (a video produced by an instructor from Highline College) is a definition and illustration of a proper data set.
Let us know if you have any questions.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzjXY7GrjNw&t=3s

----------

